# Haynie skiff



## Smackdaddy53

I spoke with a few people about them as I was interested a few years ago but they all said they aren’t very popular due to a design flaw where the stern goes under easily. I can see why, the sides are very low and it’s a narrow hull for it’s length.


----------



## ifsteve

There are 19' skiffs out there that are much better poling boats than that thing. And the draft is for all practical purposes equal. And that boat looks like a wet one. Haynie makes some nice boats. I don't think this is one of them.


----------



## JBonorden

If you're looking to pole a Haynie, I would look for one of the old Haynie Drifters and go old school. Pole it from the bow. They are much better looking and more practical than the R19.


----------



## CurtisWright

How are you supposed to fly fish with all those non pop up cleats. Deal breaker.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CurtisWright said:


> How are you supposed to fly fish with all those non pop up cleats. Deal breaker.


Replace them


----------



## fjmaverick

Im only familiar with haynies cats
They do make a solid boat but they arent very popular here in sw floirda


----------



## EdK13

I know someone that ran one of those. They plow and if you do not feather down the throttle when you come to a stop it is prone to wash over. I hung out with a Haynie guy a few weeks ago and they do not seem very enthusiastic about the old hulls. I thought he said the only old hull design Coulter is still using is the 23' Big Foot.


----------



## EasternGlow

That thing looks like it's about to sink in the first picture


----------

